# Pond fishing is hot!



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I fished last night for around two hours for bass. I caught caught thirty lots of 10-12incher with a couple of 3-5lbers mixed in. Definitely a lot of culling to do this year. The minnow trap caught over a dozen little gills and a couple of small bass in 45 minutes and lots of little fish swimming everywhere. 

I was reeling in an 11 or 12 incher and a HUGE bass swam up an ate it! I don't mean bit it...ATE it. It was crazy. I let it run for about 10 seconds and set the hook then about 10 seconds later the line broke. I don't know exactly how big it was and hate to speculate but I can't wait to find out! I don't get too excited over 5lbers...this thing was a freak.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Well the big bass broke me off again so I switched to big cat gear an hooked on a 5"bluegill for bait. Ended up with a 15lb channel and pulled out a stinking grass carp carcass I didn't take time to weigh.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice channel man! which pellets are tyou using to feed with thesedays? Im getting ready to order some and need to know which one since my feed mill only carries the Purina Game Fish Chow in stock, but can get all the other aquamax stuff. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm using Aquamax 400 in the feeder twice a day and Aquamax Largemouth by hand once per day. Mark, your HSB are big enough for the AM Largemouth and I'm sure your cats will probably take them too but their too big to run through a feeder.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, we tried to catch some more bait sized bluegill last night but couldn't seem to catch any medium sized ones.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice one there Ryan, I did order someof the AM 400, its really pricey compared to the PGFC, which is $21 for a 50# bags but the 400 is $37 for a 50# bag, almost double the price, I got two bags ordered so we will see how it does...

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/archive/index.php/t-114597.html

I just paid $33.25 for a bag of 600, I'm going to mix with 400. I spoke with Purina a couple of years ago and asked them about the price and influences when compared to GFC. They said that the Aquamax has a higher percentage of fish meal and fish oil which makes it cost more as the ingredients cost more. Can you post a photo of the gamefish chow label? It's been awhile since I used it. As I said previously, I mostly base the true cost of pounds of protein I'm buying, and the protein source is important...fishmeal vs chicken feathers. Don't get me wrong, there are better, super premium feeds more for aquarium enthusiasts but they carry a super premium price. The Aquamax IMHO, is a good feed at a good value that is readily available. There are other comparable feeds but they usually require large quantity purchases and vitamin degradation is of greater concern in fish food as compared to other livestock feeds.


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you mind me asking what time you went and what you were catching large mouth on? I've been going to my pond and haven't gotten more than 2 at a time. Just don't seem to hit much for me. Thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I was using an auger tail zoom worm and a zoom lizard watermelon color in my very clear water. Tequila Sunrise Berkley powerworm fished slow and weightless is always a sure bet for bass, or a small bluegill hooked through the back fished weightless. A Rattletrap fished really fast will also work.

I was fishing a bout 2 hours before sunset


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice channel cat. These are a few fish I pulled out this weekend. This weather has been awesome!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Man those are some awesome perch! I bet that channel put up a heck of a fight on spinning tackle too.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh yeah. It was a blast


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

judging by your face, that carp must have smelled horrible haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, I gagged a couple of times. Then when I tossed it over the fence half the scales sloughed off it on one side it turned into a 40 lb putrid scratch-n-sniff and I nearly tossed my cookies.


----------

